
Abusing CSS to create colored dots - thefilmore
https://akr.am/blog/posts/color-coding-dots-in-css
======
loa-in-backup
I'm not going to question how and why this way but I'm pretty sure it's
something CSS preprocessors like SASS would do efficiently without sending an
overblown css file to the client. Compression helps though, so It might just
even out!

